# Recommended stir plate for starters



## Schikitar

Hi y'all,

I've been on the hunt for a stir plate to use with my 5L flask for a while now and I have realised that hand agitation is far less effective. I liked the digital homebrew stirplate (http://www.digitalhomebrew.com/digital-stirplate-v3) but it's out of stock everywhere and they have a new model incoming with an as yet unknown release date.

So, I need another solution and looking for recommendations based on user experience.. any suggestions? I'm not a massive DIY'er unless everything is laid out for me but happy to go that's the consensus..

Cheers!


----------



## stewy

I am hopeless at DYI & I bought the Digital Homebrew DIY stir plate. I mounted it into a plastic Tupperware type container - piece of cake. All the electrics are already wired for you. 

Great piece of kit. Highly recommend

http://www.digitalhomebrew.com/diy-magnetic-stirplate-kit-v2


----------



## Mardoo

Yep, all the Digital Homebrew plates are ace, and the customer service is fantastic.


----------



## Schikitar

Would be happy to buy today BUT no stock and no ETA!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I'm not a huge DIYer but I managed it.

Computer fan and adapter from ebay, a few screws and one of SWMBO accidentally busted large containers. Plus some magnets. The magnets are the hardest bit but once you get them right it's all good.

Just don't order ebay stuff from non-Australian suppliers, you'll wait forever.


----------



## pcqypcqy

I've been using the keg king one for a few brews now.

It goes OK, but note that the heating element is only on/off, there's no control built in so it will cook your starter if you leave it on. Nearly found this out the hard way, but managed to rescue the starter before it got too hot. It can nearly boil water, which is handy when cleaning, but not much else. I hack it a little and rig up an STC to it, but am currently using it with an external controller and heat source.

I find with my 5l flask it struggles to get a good vortex going with the included stir bar when doing a starter greater than 2 litres. It will move it and stir it, but it's perhaps not has agitated as it should be. Not sure whether a larger stir bar is of use here, or whether the machine is just not capable of it at this size.

I also find the 5l flask overhangs by quite a lot. It's more or less stable, but put it somewhere out of the way where it can't be bumped.

http://kegking.com.au/brewery-equip...tory/adjustable-magnetic-stirrer-machine.html


----------



## Schikitar

pcqypcqy said:


> I've been using the keg king one for a few brews now.


Thanks, my LHBS has one of those but I'm not sold, mostly for the reason you make mention of is that I don't think it has enough gusto to agitate a large starter in a 5L flask. I know the DHB stirrers do manage this, and the Yeast Forge is much better for maintaining temp and a consistent vortex even in a 5L flask. I was planning to incubate in the fermentation fridge (negating the need for a heating component) but then it might be handy to do this in a cupboard or similar where I can keep a closer eye on things, dunno.



Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Computer fan and adapter from ebay, a few screws and one of SWMBO accidentally busted large containers. Plus some magnets.


Yeah, this would require me to go finding bits and pieces and then second/third guessing every item I look at - it's a blackhole I don't have time/patience to navigate. I need something ready to go, simple and effective - buy once, use forever. 

I might just have to wait until DHB get around to releasing their new models I suppose, a rough ETA would be good but no news for a while now!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

What about this from National Home Brew (who also deliver): https://www.nationalhomebrew.com.au...dwareother-magnetic-stirrer-hot-plate-machine


----------



## pcqypcqy

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> What about this from National Home Brew (who also deliver): https://www.nationalhomebrew.com.au...dwareother-magnetic-stirrer-hot-plate-machine



That's the keg king one (keg king supply most of the LHBS).

There's this one from grain and grape which is a step above. i know nothing about it other than it exists. The G&G guys are pretty helpful though, so I'd recommend calling them to discuss it. They can probably point you in the right direction. They also ship.

https://www.grainandgrape.com.au/pr.../7MAG STIRRER--magnetic-stirrer-premium-hanna


----------



## homebrewnewb

250 bux tho, sheeet.


----------



## GalBrew

I've been using a keg king one for years (no heat on my one though it's pretty old). It works fine, just get an appropriate sized stir bar for a big flask.


----------



## laxation

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I'm not a huge DIYer but I managed it.
> 
> Computer fan and adapter from ebay, a few screws and one of SWMBO accidentally busted large containers. Plus some magnets. The magnets are the hardest bit but once you get them right it's all good.


How did you install your magnets?

I bought a fan from Amazon for $25 with a speed controller on it, but I can't get the stir bar to sit in the right place and spin! It keeps wobbling about and eventually flying off to the corner =/

If anyone is interested... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00080G0BK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## homebrewnewb

silcone or epoxy + duct tape my enterprising friend. 
worked for me.


----------



## laxation

Sorry, I meant location on the fan... I just taped them down to start with but couldn't get it going

Got grumpy with it and gave up


----------



## Schikitar

pcqypcqy said:


> https://www.grainandgrape.com.au/pr.../7MAG STIRRER--magnetic-stirrer-premium-hanna


Ouch, very nice but that's probably a bit out of my price range, especially when I'm also trying to track down new thermometers and O2 kits... I'd be risking divorce (already stretching things thin as it is)! Haha! I just bought a fridge too, the wound hasn't healed yet (although a 420l fridge, no freezer, for $80 is pretty good I reckon).


----------



## homebrewnewb

laxation said:


> Sorry, I meant location on the fan... I just taped them down to start with but couldn't get it going
> 
> Got grumpy with it and gave up



its not spinning or magnets are staying center axis?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Either way, it'll need to be shipped into Tas - something I know a great deal about.


laxation said:


> Sorry, I meant location on the fan... I just taped them down to start with but couldn't get it going
> 
> Got grumpy with it and gave up



Put the magnets on the fan (turned off of course). Then stick the stir bar to them. If both ends of the stir bar stay down, then they're the right sides of the magnet to glue down. That's the issue I had.

If that isn't the issue, it's either fan speed or volume you're stirring. I can use a 3L flask on mine easily, but a 1L is not going to hold very long.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

If it's a case of all this is fine, then you put the flask with contents and stir bar in. Move the flask until the stir bar sticks to the magnets on the fan, and then slowly move the flask to centre the stir bar.

Then turn on the fan.

Don't turn the fan on and then try to get the bar to stick.


----------



## Schikitar

laxation said:


> Sorry, I meant location on the fan... I just taped them down to start with but couldn't get it going


Maybe crafting glue, that stuff is pretty good.. liquid nails? You'd really want it to be dead centre though, otherwise it will put a bit of strain on the bearings I would have thought...


----------



## Matplat

laxation said:


> Sorry, I meant location on the fan... I just taped them down to start with but couldn't get it going
> 
> Got grumpy with it and gave up



I 'measured' the position of the magnets, to ensure they're centred, then glue with super glue, it holds them on, but can be broken off cleanly if the position isn't quite right.

The other problem I had was attempting to get it to work with shit glassware, I found that made a huge difference to how stable the stir bar is.

I'm the opposite of LRG, my 1l flask is rock solid, my 3l flask is temperamental if I fill it, at 2l it's fine,


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Superglue. Holds the magnets well, but with a finger nail can be pulled off and reset.


----------



## homebrewnewb

that fan is only .4 amp so it isn't going to spin fast.
here is what i did for a 5L flask its isn't super whirlpool in viscous wort but it will pull a vortex nonetheless.

magnets x5 or x20 handy to have you know.
made a wooden frame with base to glue/screw fan into, i made a triangle but if you are a fan of the square go ahead
had a 12v or 5v pc fan around fixed into frame with glue.
had a phone charger 12v 2amp
had a pot wired to it for speed but knocked it off so just direct connected.

put rubber stoppers on frame to keep flask off fan
glue 4/5 magnets to center then tape over to set/hold

when dry add stir bar stanatized to wort, i need a bigger one i think.
tilt to get magnetic connection move into center
seat flask on stoppers

switch on at mains
voila


----------



## Matplat

use bigger magnets than that.... they're tiny. I have a stack of 3 10x2 magnets at each pole.


----------



## homebrewnewb

4$ for 20 easy as! i lay them horizontal on the fan
you got these guys did you?


----------



## Mardoo

BTW OP, you don't need a heated one, if you have a room-temp place you can keep it indoors. Mine has always just been on the kitchen counter.


----------



## GalBrew

Mardoo said:


> BTW OP, you don't need a heated one, if you have a room-temp place you can keep it indoors. Mine has always just been on the kitchen counter.



Yep, me too. I have mine in the kitchen and I wrap my flasks in a couple of tea towels in winter. Easy.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Or 4 thicker 10mm diameter, about 5mm high. That does me.

The other thing I forgot to mention is, if you DIY, make sure you have rubber grommets or something to buffer the screw and give the gap needed for the magnets to move.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I _may_ have some leftover magnets, definitely have a spare adapter and possibly a fan. I don't know, I'll have to check at home.

If I do, It's free for anyone who wants to pick up (or cover for postage). However, buying off ebay with free postage may be cheaper if it's just the adapter.


----------



## homebrewnewb

old chargers are the go, just check the specs on the back before you hook a fan up.
otherwise pop - what's that smell?


----------



## Schikitar

homebrewnewb said:


> voila



You've come to my aid again, I like this idea, I think I can make it work! Can you show me how you wired phone charger to fan? The rest I'm okay with me thinks!


----------



## homebrewnewb

i will photo it for you when at home.
it's fuggly but it works, i would recommend two things, 1 a bigger stir bar 2 bigger magnets, after reading this thread, thanks @Matplat Should give you a very good whirlpool, both available on flea bay, i just got one myself. if you want speed control you will need a pot, i don't recall the impedance on my one it will depend on your psu, you might have to get one if you get a bigger magnet and bar, resistance from dense wort, cause i can see where you are goin' with this, might require a slow start then a wind up.
wiring is easy but what component(s) you need i'm not sure. maybe one of the electric brew kids can help out.


----------



## Schikitar

Maybe a little controller like this - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GA102132-Gelid-Manual-Fan-Speed-Controller/142456099132?hash=item212b0b913c:g:hdUAAOSw3ydV6Y4X

This PC case fan can go 500-1600 RPM - https://www.pccasegear.com/products/36369/phanteks-140mm-white-premier-pwm-cooler-fan-v2


----------



## Schikitar

...or 2500rpm - https://www.pccasegear.com/products/33031/ek-furious-vardar-ff4-140-2500rpm

I don't know how fast a fan needs to go to get the vortex going solid on say a 2.5L starter..??


----------



## Matplat

Just go for the smaller one, you will find that the drag of the stirbar in the wort limits the RPM fairly well anyway.

This is the speed controller that I used, you may want to try and source locally though:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/DC-Motor...925306?hash=item25bd2233fa:g:NcoAAOSwepZXS6~r

stirbars:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/6-PCS-Ma...219234?hash=item46655bb362:g:5JUAAOSwnK9ZP2KX

Magnets:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-10mm...hash=item238cbb9807:m:m6QhlOHuptP4MAcNZwMKY1g

Enclosure:

https://www.jaycar.com.au/jiffy-box-black-197-x-113-x-63mm/p/HB6012


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I used this for an enclosure (upside down without the lid) for the fan etc:







I "accidentally" broke the lid of one of SWMBO containers.


----------



## Stouter

GalBrew said:


> Yep, me too. I have mine in the kitchen and I wrap my flasks in a couple of tea towels in winter. Easy.


I think I ended up with the digitalbrewMII in the end as the V3 wasn't released as yet and was showing up as "out of stock" everywhere. This V2 works great and I'm really happy with what I paid for what I got. 
Thought about the heat forge but soon realised that I could place it in the same temp controlled fridge I would ferment in. My process now all in the same fridge;
- get cube to pitching temp
- place stir plate on next shelf and get starter or step ups prepped
- transfer cube to fv 
- oxy
- pitch
- kick back and stretch your sack.

Not everyone has the fridge space for this and it depends on what you're brewing next. Different parts of this beautiful country, at different times of the year permit yeast building without temperature control. A heat forge wouldn't be on the Christmas list for brewers in the Northern parts, but would certainly be of value to the Southerners.


----------



## Tony121

You may be interested in this thread.

https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/diy-heated-stir-plate.93841/#post-1430188

I copied it and works a treat, many thanks to a Bevan for the idea & info. Only thing is that the Digital Homebrew DIY kit was used but no big deal to build from scratch if you wanted to.


----------



## Lionman

I'am about to build one. I have the magnets and stir bars, going to use an old PC fan and fan controller of which I have many lying around.

I like the idea for a heater though. Might make sure its upgradable in the future.

I'm going to 3d print an enclosure for it.


----------



## Stouter

Lionman said:


> I'm going to 3d print an enclosure for it.


Well then, a 3 D print, Mr Fancypants eh?!
What material do you use for this? Do they have a generic plastic for it or can you choose?


----------



## homebrewnewb

Schikitar said:


> ...or 2500rpm - https://www.pccasegear.com/products/33031/ek-furious-vardar-ff4-140-2500rpm
> 
> I don't know how fast a fan needs to go to get the vortex going solid on say a 2.5L starter..??



Looks like you're set, next up after a stir plate a font fan!


----------



## Lionman

Stouter said:


> Well then, a 3 D print, Mr Fancypants eh?!
> What material do you use for this? Do they have a generic plastic for it or can you choose?



I usually print in PLA because it's cheap, made from renewable resources and is easy to print with. It does get a bit soft >50 degrees c which is one of its biggest drawbacks.

I can print in pretty much any thermoplastic that comes in a 1.7mm filament. ABS, Polycarbonate, Nylon, Polystyrene, TPU, PVC, PET etc, plus a bunch of proprietary polymers. They are have varying difficulty (read frustration/time consumption) levels and cost.

Not that fancy, it's not a high end machine.


----------



## Schikitar

So I've actually got most of the bits except for the magnetic stir bar, box and fan controller, I was thinking maybe this one - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GA102132-Gelid-Manual-Fan-Speed-Controller/142456099132?hash=item212b0b913c:g:hdUAAOSw3ydV6Y4X

...unless @Lionman wants to build a second one and charge me for it!?  I'd pay handsomely!


----------



## Mat B

I just made my own out of an old computer fan and some bits and bobs. Pretty basic wiring, a switch from Jaycar, a resistor to give me two speeds, a case, and an old charger I had kicking about. I got the magnet out of an old hard drive. Those magnets are as strong as all get out! Works a treat. If you get the bits and want to do something similar, I can draw up a wiring diagram for you. A few basic solder joints are required.


----------



## Mat B

I don't think a fan controller is a must. An on/off/on toggle switch and a resistor is a good alternative. Not shitting on the controller idea, but just putting it out there if u already have that stuff.


----------



## Lionman

Schikitar said:


> So I've actually got most of the bits except for the magnetic stir bar, box and fan controller, I was thinking maybe this one - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GA102132-Gelid-Manual-Fan-Speed-Controller/142456099132?hash=item212b0b913c:g:hdUAAOSw3ydV6Y4X
> 
> ...unless @Lionman wants to build a second one and charge me for it!?  I'd pay handsomely!



I'll build one first and see how I go.

Will a pc fan spin fast enough on 5v? Have heaps of 5v power supplies, as most people do, not many if any spare 12v ones. Haven't used a stir plate before so not sure of the rpm required.


----------



## Schikitar

I sense some builds and experimentation ahead! Okay, I'll push ahead with a build, I have the same HDD magnets above and I'm sure I've got a case fan or two kicking around, also have heaps of power adapters and stuff. I'm not too sure about watts/volts/amps - I have a bunch of old modem power supplies, most of which are 12V/0.4A so that must make it 4.2W? Would that be okay?

I still think a speed controller would be good so I can dial in the right size vortex depending on the volume...


----------



## Lionman

I think 4.2w would be enough for a 120mm fan. The fans here range from 0.16 to 0.32A.


----------



## Lionman

I printed out a basic frame/enclosure thingo overnight. Its a bit shit, but should work as a first iteration. I'll just hot glue this version together to make sure it works and I'll refine the design from there.


----------



## Matplat

Schikitar said:


> I sense some builds and experimentation ahead! Okay, I'll push ahead with a build, I have the same HDD magnets above and I'm sure I've got a case fan or two kicking around, also have heaps of power adapters and stuff. I'm not too sure about watts/volts/amps - I have a bunch of old modem power supplies, most of which are 12V/0.4A so that must make it 4.2W? Would that be okay?
> 
> I still think a speed controller would be good so I can dial in the right size vortex depending on the volume...



You definitely want a speed controller, sometimes you need to start slow and build up speed to prevent the stirbar from being ejected.


----------



## tj2204

Matplat said:


> You definitely want a speed controller, sometimes you need to start slow and build up speed to prevent the stirbar from being ejected.



I'll second this, I never get anywhere near top speed on my DIY job. I used the same speed controller as @Matplat


----------



## Schikitar

Matplat said:


> You definitely want a speed controller, sometimes you need to start slow and build up speed to prevent the stirbar from being ejected.


Yep, I've ordered two different controllers to play with (the one you recommended and the one I mentioned above) - I agree, I think it's fairly necessary...


----------



## Lionman

Maybe just using a 5V supply could be good enough to keep the speed down so it's stable but still generate enough of a vortex. I might do some testing to compare.

It would also depend on what RPM the fan is you use. I know PC fans can range from 800rpm though to 2500rpm and above.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I used a lower rev fan and no speed controller. Does 1L to 3L in a 3L flask.


----------



## tj2204

Lionman said:


> Maybe just using a 5V supply could be good enough to keep the speed down so it's stable but still generate enough of a vortex. I might do some testing to compare.
> 
> It would also depend on what RPM the fan is you use. I know PC fans can range from 800rpm though to 2500rpm and above.



Could also use one of those adjustable voltage power supplies as a speed controller. 

I'm using 12v, and the fan goes like the clappers at full whack.


----------



## ramu_gupta

mblackam said:


> I just made my own out of an old computer fan and some bits and bobs. Pretty basic wiring, a switch from Jaycar, a resistor to give me two speeds, a case, and an old charger I had kicking about. I got the magnet out of an old hard drive. Those magnets are as strong as all get out! Works a treat. If you get the bits and want to do something similar, I can draw up a wiring diagram for you. A few basic solder joints are required.



this is what I did too - with help from this website: http://pcbheaven.com/circuitpages/A_Simple_Way_To_Reduce_A_DC_Fan_Speed/

Simple but effective.


----------



## Schikitar

That's basically just two speed settings though, which doesn't quite hit the mark for me. I'd like full control over the RPM so I can build starters of varying sizes and dial in the perfect vortex for that starter rather than a one(two)-size-fits-all approach..


----------



## evoo4u

I've put together quite a few stir-plates, and can highly recommend PWM (pulse width modulation) speed controllers like this one
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/6-30V-DC...erse-switch-/351600935082?hash=item51dd0c80aa

The bare bones basic models start at around $2 delivered, so they don't come much more cheaply than that!

Or these ones - $3.30 ea if you buy 5:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/5pcs-12V...733923?hash=item46403211e3:g:KRQAAOSwU9xUMJHY


----------



## homebrewnewb

thats neat!


----------



## rude

evoo4u said:


> I've put together quite a few stir-plates, and can highly recommend PWM (pulse width modulation) speed controllers like this one
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/6-30V-DC...erse-switch-/351600935082?hash=item51dd0c80aa
> 
> The bare bones basic models start at around $2 delivered, so they don't come much more cheaply than that!
> 
> Wouldnt have a link to a power supply & appropriate fan for that by any chance
> My stir plate struggles with 4 litres in the flask would love to make a more gruntier one
> Cheers rude


----------



## evoo4u

Try searching the GC-Supermarket site. The range of stuff they sell, chip as chips, is amazing:
http://stores.ebay.com.au/G-C-Super...ml?_nkw=12v+fan&submit=Search&_sid=1090683909


----------



## gava

Got one of these, they're great!

http://www.digitalhomebrew.com/


----------



## HaveFun

what are your thoughts of this stirrer
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AU-85-2...311645654335?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10

cheers
Stefan


----------



## Schikitar

HaveFun said:


> what are your thoughts of this stirrer
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AU-85-2...311645654335?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10



I don't have any direct experience with those but I believe the heating part isn't as precise as it really needs to be. I'm personally still just waiting for Digital Home Brew to release their next model, I think it's getting pretty close, they've been receiving parts for assembly I believe.. I do also have some DIY stuff (PC case fan, speed controller etc.,) I was thinking about throwing together..


----------



## Andy_27

HaveFun said:


> what are your thoughts of this stirrer
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AU-85-2...311645654335?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10
> 
> cheers
> Stefan


Mine looks like that one without the PID.Basically, it's heat on or off and it can get get to a boil. I dont use the heater though. I wrap a heat belt round the bottom of the flask and plug it into my temp controller set at 23ish. The heater belt is much gentler which in my mind is easier on the yeast and to control temps without overshooting.


----------



## warra48

Agree with gava. I got mine in kit form from the same source. Very happy with it.
http://www.digitalhomebrew.com/


----------



## Schikitar

warra48 said:


> Agree with gava. I got mine in kit form from the same source. Very happy with it.
> http://www.digitalhomebrew.com/


The problem is they don't have any stock at the moment and haven't done for months!


----------



## HaveFun

$54 + postage for a kit ? or $75 for a complete one incl heat plate ?

I will order one for $75 and give it a go...

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AU-85-2...5?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10&rmvSB=true

Cheers
Stefan


----------



## Gloveski

Schikitar said:


> The problem is they don't have any stock at the moment and haven't done for months!



Yeah waiting myself hopefully not much longer , have been checking there Facebook page for updates


----------



## HaveFun

Yesterday i received my new stirring plate

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AU-85-2...5?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10&rmvSB=true

tonight I will try the heater if its stable enough.

Can i use a normal glass jar instead of a fancy flask ?

Cheers
Stefan


----------



## laxation

HaveFun said:


> Yesterday i received my new stirring plate
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AU-85-2...5?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10&rmvSB=true
> 
> tonight I will try the heater if its stable enough.
> 
> Can i use a normal glass jar instead of a fancy flask ?
> 
> Cheers
> Stefan


is the post on that thing a thermometer or the stirrer? i'm a bit confused by it


----------



## HaveFun

laxation said:


> is the post on that thing a thermometer or the stirrer? i'm a bit confused by it



it’s a thermometer


----------



## laxation

cheers! that one also says goes up to 1litre, could you still use it for a 3l flask? or would it be too small


----------



## HaveFun

i will get a flask on the weekend and let you know

cheers
stefan


----------

